# An die Westweg-Veteranen



## DIRK SAYS (3. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich brauche ein paar Tips zum Thema Westweg-Befahrung.

Vorneweg der Plan:
Fahren an zwei Wochenenden. Aus-/Ein-Stieg in Hausach. Feldbergvariante.

Hier meine Fragen:

1. Wo gibt es ein Schutzhüttenverzeichnis in denen man notfalls übernachten kann?

2. Ist ein Endurofully zu viel des Guten oder gibt es ein bis zwei Sektionen bei denen man sich ärgert, das gute Gerät daheim gelassen zu haben?

3. Sind zwei Tage nach Hausach und zwei Tage von Hausach nach Basel über den Feldberg realistisch?

Danke.

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## Waldgeist (3. April 2011)

Hallo,

Wenn es um den klassichen Wanderweg geht hier einige Links:

Schwarzwaldverein

Westweg

weitere Info zum Westweg

Schwarzwaldradweg

weitere Info und Roadbook


Evt. mal googeln...

Ich selbst bin ihn bis ins Murgtal gefahren als noch die alte Wegmarkierung vorhanden war.


Ich hoffe dass diese informationen nicht als "Spam" gewertet werden, wie dies jemand dieser Tage aus dem Forum behauptet hat. 


Viel Spaß Waldgeist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. April 2011)

Den Westweg-Kartensatz vom Westweg hab ich schon. Trotzdem danke.

Ich suche Infos zu Schutzhütten und eine Einschätzung bezüglich der Strechenbeschaffenheit.

Aus Karten und den Berichten des SWV kann ich das nicht rauslesen, zumal die Autoren immer den Blickwinkel des Wanderers haben.


----------



## heiko99 (3. April 2011)

bin mit einem Kumpel letztes Jahr den Westweg gefahren.
Schutzhütten wie in den Alpen sind mir dabei nicht aufgefallen.

Bzgl. Fully würde ich sagen auf jeden Fall mitnehmen. Wir sind vorletztes Jahr die Strecke von der Transalp-Challenge gefahren. Fahrtechnisch hat uns der Schwarzwald deutlich mehr gefallen weil mehr gefordert!

Grüße,
Heiko


----------



## KA-Biker (5. April 2011)

@Dirk:   Wann hast du vor zu fahren?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. April 2011)

9./10.4. - dieses WE. 

Wie werden den ersten Teil dieses WE fahren und den zweiten Teil im September.

Hast Du einen Tip bezüglich des Rads? Bin mir immer noch unschlüssig - ob Fully oder Hardtail. Was würdest Du empfehlen, kannst ja meine Räder in meiner Galerie anschauen.


----------



## Eike. (5. April 2011)

Ein Verzeichnis der kleinen Hütten gibt es soweit ich weis nicht und auch Wookies Anfrage an den Schwarzwaldverein war da nicht erfolgreich (Übernachten verboten etc.). Auf der Karte sind aber so ziemlich alle Hütten eingetragen. Ob es dann eine einfache Hütte oder so ein Luxusdomizil wie an der Wegscheid über Forbach ist sieht man daran leider nicht. Dreiseitig geschlossen sind sie aber eigentlich alle.

Zu 3: Von Pforzheim nach Hausach sind es (nach der Aufzeichnung von Felix) rund 3300hm/135km. Wenn man die Badener Höhe auslässt (ist in dieser Richtung ja absolut zu verschmerzen) und von der Talsperre über Herrenwies umfährt spart man rund 200hm.
Heftig wird dein geplanter, zweiter Abschnitt Hausach-Basel mit 4200hm/150km. Von Hausach bis zum Titisee sind es ziemlich genau 2000hm mit (bis auf den ersten, üblen Anstieg zum Farrenkopf) ständigem auf und ab. Das komplette Profil ist in meinem Album. Ich kann dir auch gerne Detailausschnitte davon schicken wenn du mir jeweils Start- und Zielpunkt sagst.


----------



## KA-Biker (5. April 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> 9./10.4. - dieses WE.
> 
> Wie werden den ersten Teil dieses WE fahren und den zweiten Teil im September.
> 
> Hast Du einen Tip bezüglich des Rads? Bin mir immer noch unschlüssig - ob Fully oder Hardtail. Was würdest Du empfehlen, kannst ja meine Räder in meiner Galerie anschauen.


 
Ich würde auf jeden Fall das Fully nehmen. Ich war froh meines zu haben. Wir waren damals auch zwei mit HT und zwei mit Fullly. Bringt einfach abwärts mehr Spass. Und die Abfahrt ist ja das wichtigste.

Ich fahr Ende Mai/ Anfang Juni,....aber nur ab Titisee.
Titisee-Basel war einfach das schönste Stück mit den besten Singeltrails. Wir haben das auch gemütlich auf zwei Tage aufgeteilt. Keine Hetzerei, kein Stress. Wir fahren Freitag Mittags nach der Arbeit mit der Bahn nach Titisee und machen uns dort einen schönen Abend. Übernachten tun wir im Hotel Sonneneck. Morgends fahren wir dort weg Richtung Feldberg, dann weiter Richtung Belchen. Ab Belchen machen wir eine ziemlich lange Abfahrt und übernachten in einem Dorf das sich Haldenhof nennt. Das Hotel trägt den gleichen Namen.
Von dort geht es am nächsten Tag weiter Richtung Basel. es kommt dann nochmal ein Berg über 1000m, aber Frag mich nicht wie der heisst. Da gibts nochmal ne schöne Abfahrt dann.


----------



## Tobiwan (5. April 2011)

der Berg nennt sich "Blauen" und viel Spass bei dem Trip!


----------



## Eike. (5. April 2011)

Blauen heißt er.

Zu langsam.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (5. April 2011)

genau blauen ! Und da , wäre dann auch schluss mit westweg ! Lieber fährt man dann zum krönenden abschluss nach badenweiler runter ! Ist um einiges schöner und mehr singletrail als richtung lörrach/basel runter!  2 tage für hausach bis basel ist schon sehr sportlich .wie eike schon geschrieben hat sollte man den fahrenkopf umfahrn und anschliesend die prechtaler schanzen ebenso ! Und leider fährt man ab dem feldberg  an den besten abfahrten dran vorbei !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (7. April 2011)

Mr. Baesto: Recht haste - vom Blauen runter nach Badenweiler ist wirklich ganz nett. Aber bitte mit den Respekt den Wanderern gegenüber. Was hast du denn für tolle trails vom Feldberg zum Blauen? Laß doch mal ein paar Eckpunkte hören. Ich fahr so oft auf den Blauen, ich brauche ein paar gute Alternativen 
Gruss
tobi


----------



## Mr.Beasto (7. April 2011)

das wird nich verraten !  schick dir ne mail ! Wenn ich weiß was du suchst !? Technisch ,relaxt oder hm intensiv ?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. April 2011)

So Jungs, morgen ist er weg.

Start um 9:25 in Pforzheim am Bahnhof. Wetter sollte passen.

Wir wollen bis zum Ochsenstall kommen und dann am Sonntag weiterfahren bis Hausach.

Drückt mir die Daumen.


----------



## KA-Biker (8. April 2011)

Viel Spass und Ausdauer und Nervenstärke..

Komm Heile wieder


----------



## Mr.Beasto (8. April 2011)

viel Spaß bei der Abfahrt vom Brandenkopf nach Hausach !!!


----------



## andi1969 (8. April 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> So Jungs, morgen ist er weg.
> 
> Start um 9:25 in Pforzheim am Bahnhof. Wetter sollte passen.
> 
> ...



*Na dann viel Spass Dicker und gute Reise*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. April 2011)

Ich bin zurück...

Hier mal vorab die Eckdaten, der ausführliche Bereicht komme, wenn mein Mitfahrer mir die Bilder gegeben hat:

2 Tage
151 km
3620 hm 

Westweg:


----------



## LittleBoomer (11. April 2011)

fahrt Ihr nun den Fuss-Westweg oder den Rad-Westweg ?

Grüße und weiterhin viel Spaß

LittleBoomer


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. April 2011)

Wir sind den Fußwestweg letztes WE bis Hausach gefahren - soweit man ihn halt fahren kann.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. April 2011)

Hier noch mein Bericht.


----------



## speedygonzales (17. April 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hier noch mein Bericht.



 jetzt musst Du als nächste Steigerung eine Alpencross machen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. April 2011)

Lass mich erst mal nach Basel kommen.


----------



## iTom (23. April 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hier noch mein Bericht.



Schöner Bericht. Viel Spass und vor allem Glück beim 2. Teil


----------



## Deleted 4120 (24. April 2011)

Na da habe ich ja lange gebraucht diesen Fred zu entdecken   !!

Überlegt Euch aber wirklich wie ihr den zweiten Abschnitt aufteilt, ist wie Eike schon sagt echt heftig, war damals echt grenzwertig!!!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. April 2011)

Mir machen viele Punkte noch Sorge.

1. Müssen wir morgens ja noch nach Hausach kommen, und von Graben-Neudorf aus habe ich mit dem Zug abends fast 2 1/2 Stunden heim gebraucht.

2. Bin ich mir auch nicht sicher, ob wird das in 2 Tagen schaffen.

3. Wollen wir Teile auf dem Fahrradwestweg fahren. Hauptsächlich die längeren Berge wollen wir nicht über die Wandersteige fahren - hab aber noch keine Ahnung wie, da ich von Fahrradwestweg noch keine vernünftige Karte habe.

Als allerbeste Voraussetzungen für ne entspannte Tour.


----------



## Waldgeist (24. April 2011)

hier eine erste Hilfe vom ADFC zum Radweg

Teilstrecken findest du weiter unten auf dieser Seite. Zumindest die Kartenausschnitte sind zoombar. ansonsten will der ADFC Geld sehen, außer du bist Mitglied.

Gruß Waldgeist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (24. April 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Mir machen viele Punkte noch Sorge.
> 
> 1. Müssen wir morgens ja noch nach Hausach kommen, und von Graben-Neudorf aus habe ich mit dem Zug abends fast 2 1/2 Stunden heim gebraucht.
> 
> ...



So weit ich weiß lässt Du so aber auf dem Fahrradwestweg viele Höhepunkte aus. Ist halt eine reine Forstautobahnbolzerrei und völlig trailfrei!!! Es ist 3 Tage zu splitten ist nicht möglich???


----------



## Mr.Beasto (24. April 2011)

dito ! Am besten Farrenkopf und Prechtaler Schanzen umfahrn . Der Rest geht dann ganz gut . Am besten en Tag reserve einplanen !


----------



## xb39 (24. April 2011)

Hi,
meint Ihr mit Fahrrad-Westweg den hier:
http://www.naturparkschwarzwald.de/sport-erlebnis/mountainbiking/crossing
(Bike-Crossing-Schwarzwald)
Die Tracks gibt`s übrigens zum kostenolsen Download.
Gruss
xb39

P.S.: Wie werden den Westweg uns auch dieses Jahr vornehmen (Anfang Juni)


----------

